# Velocity DeepV non/machined question



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture of what happens to a non machined Deep V after running brakes on them? Black if at all possible.

I like the look of the non/machined rims better, and I am still using just a front brake from time to time.

Thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

you don't want to do it....I'll look for a pic but trust me, it won't look good


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

I found some pictures on a different forum, and the marks dont look to bad on a black rim. Its not like the brake will even be used much. I have also herd that they screech very loudly. That could come in handy. I dont know how many times I have had to yell to get someones attention. Like on a bike trail when someone is coming towards you, tucked in and not looking forward, but riding right towards you. A little tap on the brakes, and collision averted.

There was also mention of pads used for carbon wheels. Have anyone tried those on a powder coated wheel, that does not have a machined brake surface?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm building up a bike now with non-machined deep V's and a front brake*





*disc :thumbsup:


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

You don't need a picture as it's pretty straightforward. With time the pads will wear the black anodizing off exposing the silver color of the base metal. 

At the beginning, it'll just be areas near the spokes, then concentric lines as imbedded stones score the rim, and eventually the entire brake sweep area will be silver, but it'll take a long tone to achieve any degree of uniformity, and it'll never be as uniform as a machined surface.


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

FBinNY said:


> You don't need a picture as it's pretty straightforward. With time the pads will wear the black anodizing off exposing the silver color of the base metal.
> 
> At the beginning, it'll just be areas near the spokes, then concentric lines as imbedded stones score the rim, and eventually the entire brake sweep area will be silver, but it'll take a long tone to achieve any degree of uniformity, and it'll never be as uniform as a machined surface.


Black Velocity Deep Vs are not anodized, they are powder coated. People have been using brakes on non-machined anodized rims for decades. This situation is completely different.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

e39540is said:


> Black Velocity Deep Vs are not anodized, they are powder coated. People have been using brakes on non-machined anodized rims for decades. This situation is completely different.



but the result will be the same.....I like the look of non-machined rims too but it's a simple fact the they will look like crap when they are used with brakes...


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

I was not trying to start a debate, or help me decide weather to get machined or not. I just asked for pictures, so I could see for myself.  I found some pictures on a different forum, and sure, black pads on pink rims make terrible marks, and look nasty. There are some photos of black on black, and I dont think they look that bad.

http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-502526.html

Thanks All,
SJ


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Although non-machine rims existed for quite a time, why go backwards in time? I already have a hard time understanding why people don't put brakes on in the first place...

Oh wait, that's so they can do barspins on their "track bikes" which have risers. This whole time I thought Freestyle BMX bikes were around for the tricks.  </small rant>

But in all seriousness, you're riding on the street, not the Veldrome. One shiny strip on each side of your rims shouldn't be ending your world any more than saving it. But of course, you didn't want any of our suggestions. You'll eventually "evolve", and think skidding is the ideal way of decreasing speed on public roads. People and their aesthetics....


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

Ventruck said:


> Although non-machine rims existed for quite a time, why go backwards in time? I already have a hard time understanding why people don't put brakes on in the first place...
> 
> Oh wait, that's so they can do barspins on their "track bikes" which have risers. This whole time I thought Freestyle BMX bikes were around for the tricks.  </small rant>
> 
> But in all seriousness, you're riding on the street, not the Veldrome. One shiny strip on each side of your rims shouldn't be ending your world any more than saving it. But of course, you didn't want any of our suggestions. You'll eventually "evolve", and think skidding is the ideal way of decreasing speed on public roads. People and their aesthetics....



And again (insert long pause for effect). I did not ask for opinions, or advice. I just asked for pictures so that I could satisfy my own curiosity, and come to my own conclusion, which I have. That simple. I especially did not ask for someone that has no first hand experience on this matter to try to sway my opinion. You have yours, and I have mine. Nuf said. 

I do not do tricks or skid. That was assumed by you. For the people that do, great. What ever makes them happy. I dont see a problem with that.

Just an FYI, from people that actually have first hand experience on the matter, have said that they stop just fine, with the exception of when they are wet. I have another bike with disc that I ride if it is wet out, so that is no biggie to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

e39540is said:


> And again (insert long pause for effect). I did not ask for opinions, or advice.


Around here, those come free with the service - no added charge! 

[A buddy who i ride with regularly has a fixie with black Deep-V's with non-machined sidewalls. He runs Kool-stop black pads on the caliper. No pics, but the front brake did rub away the coating on the rim fairly quickly. All the way down to the metal. No squealing.]


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I run brakes on my black Velocities and have for about 4700 miles. You can see a thin silver line about a 1/64th of an inch wide, that's it. Hard to see unless you really look hard. 
IMO, if you like the look of the rim, go for it. You're not giving up much. They also stop just as quickly as my machined rims and they don't squeal. I have never heard that or experienced that. Machined rims look like sh_t on a fixie anyway.


----------

